# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Κλουβιά - Κλούβες - Αξεσουάρ >  Κάλυμμα ζευγαρώστρας για waxbill

## Cristina

Θα ήθελα να μου προτείνεται κάποιο κάλυμμα που θα μπορούσα να βαλω πιάνω στην ζευγαρωστρα που εχω  waxbill. Πριν 2 μήνες το ένα από τα πουλάκια εφυγε από το κλουβί , πιθανος πέρασε από το κενο που μπαίνει το χωρισμα της ζευγαρωστρας,

Αυτή είναι η ζευγαρωστρα



και ο δραπέτης

----------


## Georgiablue

Καλα Χριστινα ειναι κουκλια , υπεροχα ,φοβερα δεν εχω λογια !!!! Τουλι αν εβαζες γυρω γυρω ή σιτα απλα με τη σιτα θα φαινεται ασχημο...

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Λευκό πλαστικό διάτρητο. Σιτα πλαστική Θα σου βάλω φώτο το απόγευμα το δικό μου. 2.5 ευρώ κάνει το μέτρο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι, τα waxbill είναι μικροσκοπικά και σε όσους έχουν, πάντα δραπετεύουν. 
Δες και αυτά τα αρθράκια αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη:  Orange Breasted Waxbill (Amandava subflava) και Common Waxbill (Estrilda astrild)

Έχεις αρκετές επιλογές. Είτε σήτα, σαν αυτή που είναι για τα κουνούπια, είτε κάποια πλαστική σήτα με μικρά "μάτια", είτε ακόμη και κάτι σε κουνελόσυρμα με μικρά πάλι κενά ανάμεσα στα τετραγωνάκια (πιο ισχυρό αλλά και το πιο αντιαισθητικό.)

----------


## Cristina

Ευχαριστώ, παιδιά!
Σκεφτόμουν για κάτι πλαστικό. Έχω δει επί της Αθηνάς διάφορες πλαστικές σίτες είτε για κουνούπια είτε απο αυτά που έχουν μεγαλύτερο το τετράγωνο  ...Είμαι σε δίλημμα...να βλέπουν και αυτά έξω, μην τα φυλακίζω τελείως! Για να φανταστείτε, πέρυσι έβαλα σε κλουβί καραντίνας ένα θηλυκό και μετά από ένα λεπτό το είδα το πουλί να πετάει μέσα στο σπίτι!!! Πέρασε αναμεσα στα κάγκελα!
Κάτι πρέπει να κάνω, δεν θέλω να κυνηγάω στην γειτονιά καμια " ψειρουλα"...τύχη βουνό είχα που το βρήκα τον Τουλη την προηγούμενη φορά...
Εύθυμη, τα είδα εδώ και πολυ καιρό τα άρθρα σου! Πολυ καλά με πολλές πληροφορίες! Απο τι κατάλαβα πρέπει να σου αρέσουν τα waxbill! Τα zebra waxbill τα θέλω και έχω παραγγείλει ήδη. Εγω έχω τα orange cheeked waxbill ( ο Τουλης και η Τουλα) και black rumped red eared ( οι Χιώτες). Είναι τόσο ήσυχα πουλιά!! Ο Τουλης κελαηδάει κιόλας ωραία!!
Του χρόνου θα βάλω για ζευγάρωμα...θα γίνει τίποτα; Θα δούμε!

----------


## jk21

απο την πορτα σου εφυγε





στο αγγιστρο της δημιουργειται μεγαλο ανοιγμα

----------


## Cristina

Δίκιο έχετε!!!! Το άτιμο... Μ'αρεσει που βάζω και διπλή ασφάλεια στην πόρτα!  :Happy: 
Κάτι πρέπει να βρω να βάλω!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Αυτή τη σιτα σου λέω

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Πολυ ωραία είναι!! Στείλε μου με πμ που την βρήκες. Είδα στην Αθηνάς κάποιες...Είναι πλαστική;

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πλαστική είναι. Στην Αθηνάς από την αριστερή πλευρά όπως πας προς Αθήνα. 2.5 τα χε αυτός. Ένας πιο πέρα στα 4 ευρώ ακριβώς το ίδιο. Πάντως έχει πολλές επιλογές από διαφορετικά υλικά. Βέβαια τα μεταλλικά είναι και πολύ πιο ακριβά

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ, Μαργαρίτα!

----------


## Soulaki

Η μίς πόζα, Μπουμπα, τι κανει εκει? το μοντέλο?

----------


## Cristina

Η Μπουμπα είναι το μεγαλύτερο τομάρι όλον τον εποχών!!! Δεν γίνεται να κάνεις κάτι και να μην έρθει να δει τι γίνεται!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χριστινα, πως πανε οι εργασιες. Οταν τελειωσεις δειξε μας και το αποτελεσμα !!!  :Happy: 

Καλυψες ολο το κλουβι η μονο την πορτα;;;

Στάλθηκε από το ICE μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Εύθυμη, δεν έχω βάλει ακόμη κάτι. Στην πόρτα, εκεί που μου έδειξε ο κκ. Δημήτρης έβαλα λίγο συρματακι για να καλύψω το κενό.
Εδώ , στο εξοχικό, τα έχω τα πουλιά σε ζευγαρωστρες που της βάζω σε σταντ με τρεις ορόφους. Σκέφτηκα να καλύψω γύρω γύρω το ράφι, να το πω έτσι. Θα το κάνω αυτές οι μέρες και θα το βγάλω φωτογραφίες. Στην Αθήνα θα αναγκαστώ να καλύψω το κλουβί θέλω δν θέλω.

----------


## Georgiablue

Χριστινα οσο άσχημο και να είναι μπορεί να σε σώσει,μην παθεις τα καλά τα δικά μου !

----------


## Cristina

Καλά τα λες, Γεωργία μου! Το φαντάζεσαι να είναι το κλουβί κλειστό και με καλωδιακι πιασμένες οι πορτες( την πάτησα μια φορά και έμαθα ) και το ένα πουλί να λείπει;;; Houdini έπρεπε να το φωνάξω και όχι Τούλη...

----------


## Georgiablue

Χαχαχαχα ! Εγκεφαλικό !

----------


## Cristina

Έτοιμο! Με σιτα για γυψοσανίδα, δεματικα καλωδίων και λίγο χρόνο και τα κατάφερα.

Με τα δυσκολίας φαίνονται τα πουλάκια μου...εχω όμως το κεφαλι μου ήσυχο!

----------


## Georgiablue

Άψογη είσαι! Και μετά μου λες παίρνουν τα μυαλά σου αέρα...  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------


## Cristina

Είχα βοηθό τον άνδρα μου...αυτός κρατούσε την σιτα!  :Happy: ))

----------


## Αριστειδης

Πως βγαζεις το κλιυβι απο μεσα ειναι καποια πλευρα ανοιχτη.Μπραβο παντως φαινετε αισθησιακα πολυ ωραια

----------


## Cristina

Αριστείδη, απο την αριστερά πλευρά έχω " πόρτα" που κλείνει με καλώδιο. 
Ευχαριστώ, καλά είναι, τα πουλιά δεν ξερω αν το θέλουν...αλλά θέλουν δεν θέλουν έτσι θα περάσουν το καλοκαίρι!

Εντωμεταξύ, κοίταζα το σταντ που ήταν άδειο όταν έβαζα την σιτα και σκέφτηκα πως με κάποια σιτα ( κουνελοσυρμα ;;;  ) αν καλύπτεις  γύρω γύρω και πάνω και κάποιο κολπάκι κάτω βγαίνει μια κλούβα...

----------


## Soulaki

Α βρε θηρίο? δεν ησυχάζεις με τίποτα εσυ? :: 
Ωραια κατασκευή......

----------


## Georgiablue

Πες μου οτι ψηνεσαι να φτιαξεις κλουβα ! Κι Εγω θελω να φτιαξω μια σαν της Κωνσταντινας αλλα δυστυχως μονο του αντρα μου τα χερια πιανουν , εγω δεεεεν ! Βεβαια τη θελω για αργοτερα μολις ξεκαθαρισει το φυλο του μικρου και του νρω νυφη ή γαμπρο... Και εννοειται μολις παρω και συντροφο στον καναρινο μου

----------


## Cristina

Σουλακι, το είχα πει εδώ και ένα μήνα ότι θα το κάνω. Σήμερα χωρίς να πω τίποτα , ξεκίνησα το απόγευμα να δω τι βγαίνει.

Γεωργία, βάλε τον ανδρουλι σου. Μην κοιτάς εμένα, ήμουν ο βοηθός του μπαμπά μου και μου έμεινε ...  :Happy:

----------

